# Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. August 2009)

*Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige]


----------



## Luigi93 (29. August 2009)

*Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige]*

Die Nachricht kam doch erst vor 2 Tagen. Warum ist das jetzt nochmal eine News wert?


----------



## LordTripack (29. August 2009)

*AW: Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige]*

Ist das selbe wie mit der Werbung die dich umgibt, wenn du bei Firefox kein Adblock Plus aktiviert hast, bei mir werden alleine 12 Elemente auf der Hauptseite ausgeblendet. 
Ist aber auch deutlich mit [Anzeige] benannt und schonmal besser als wenn es ohne diesen Zusatz wäre. So müsste man dies nicht lesen.


----------



## Röster (29. August 2009)

*AW: Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige]*

Will doch keiner


----------



## Xel'Naga (29. August 2009)

*AW: Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige]*



Röster schrieb:


> Will doch keiner



Aha.... und warum nicht?


----------



## Röster (29. August 2009)

*AW: Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige]*

Weil bis jetz noch keine Kundenbewertungen eingegangen sind.


----------



## Sixxer (1. September 2009)

*AW: Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige]*

Zu teuer!!


----------



## lionheart2000de (1. September 2009)

*von wegen "Referenz"-Kühler...*

...PC Magazin testet den Megahalems nur mit befriedigender Note im Mittelfeld aktueller Kühler und dank des konvex "verbogenen" Bodens ist der Megahalems auch Megaschlecht auf AMD-CPUs, denn deren Headspreader ist planer als der bei Intel...meine eigene Erfahrung bei einem AMD Phenom X4 955 ist, daß der Megahalems es nicht schaffte, die unter einer halben Stunde Prime95 unter 70 Grad zu halten. Ein vergleichsweise eingesetzter Noctua NH-C12P (dessen Lüfter auch auf dem Mega montiert war) blieb stets unter 65 Grad.


----------



## Balder (1. September 2009)

*AW: Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige]*

Also meinen Core i7 920 kühlt der auf 40°C in Vollast runter. das mit AMD und Intel ist schon richtig deshalb liegen diesem Kühler ja eigentlich auch nur Befestigungen für Intel Sockel standardmässig bei.


----------



## grubsnek (2. September 2009)

*AW: Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige]*

Ich hätte den Kühler überaus gerne, allerdings rentiert er sich nicht mehr für mein Sockel 775 System, welches auch mit meinen Zalman gut gekühlt wird. 

Beim Umstieg auf Sockel 1156 in vll einen Jahr werde ich möglicherweise zuschlagen. Bis dahin sollte es auch passende Sockelbefestigungen geben.

Nur ein Problem muss ich bis dahin lösen: In mein Gehäuse passt er wegen seiner gewalten Maße nicht rein. Also wird möglicherweise auch noch ein neues Gehäuse fällig.


----------



## Battlefish (2. September 2009)

*AW: Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige]*

Viel zu teuer, den Scythe Mugen 2 gibts schon für 32€ .

Ich denke langsam wissen alle über dieses "tolle" Angebot bescheid also könnte die Werbung langsam mal eingestellt werden .


----------



## Apfelmist (11. September 2009)

*AW: Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige]*



Battlefish schrieb:


> Viel zu teuer, den Scythe Mugen 2 gibts schon für 32€ .
> 
> Ich denke langsam wissen alle über dieses "tolle" Angebot bescheid also könnte die Werbung langsam mal eingestellt werden .


 

Schau dir mal die recht schwache Leistung des Mugen 2 bei einem Quad Core CPU an und dann Vergleich mal mit diesem Kühler. Du hast bestimmt ein 56.-Euro Core2Duo, da sind deine Werte sicherlich gut. Aber für mehr musste auch mehr Ausgeben.


----------



## kmf (12. September 2009)

*AW: Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige]*

Ich hab mir den für meinen Zweitrechner jetzt geordert, nachdem ich hier im Marketplace mit einem IFX-14 auf die Schnauze gefallen bin. 
In meinem Spielerechner hab ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit den leisen Be Quiet-Lüftern gemacht. Sind zwar nicht ganz billig, dafür aber schweinegeilleise. Und dass die im letzten Lüfter-Test so mittelmäßig abgeschnitten haben, kann ich nicht so richtig nachvollziehen. Immerhin kühlt so ein Teil angeflanscht an einem nur mittelmäßig kühlendem EKL Brocken meinen heißblütigen QX9770@4Ghz. Und das ohne Probleme, wenn man die geringe Temperatur beachtet, die Intel beim QX9770 vorschreibt.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige]*

Ich interessiere mich für dieses Angebot.

Wie unterscheiden sich die beiden Kits durch die verschiedenen Lüfter bzgl. Lautheit und Kühlung?
Ich möchte natürlich die höchstmögliche Kühlleistung, der Propeller soll nur nicht deutlich hörbar im Gehäuse sein.

EDIT:
Bei Caseking sehe ich die Wärmeleitpaste noch nicht.


----------



## chiquita (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige]*

also ich würd gerne wissen wie die ihre ersparnisse berechnet haben die liegen bei beiden um 10€ falsch^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige]*

Ich frage mich, ob ich in mein nächstes System auf einen Core i7 mit 1366-er sockel und dem megahalems setze oder auf einen i5-750 mit 1156-er sockel und einem nicht so guten CPU-Kühler (Bei der Auswahl)

Also entweder mehr Geld, oder wneiger Geld ausgeben, was ist besse für die Zukunft? 1366 oder 1156? 

Auf dem 1366 soll ja auch der Gulftown passen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## BlackDragon26 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige]*

Ja hab Die BQ edition seit ein paar wochen. Bin begeistert Kühlleistung super da kann man gerne mal am takt spielen. Montage ging auch gut. Einzig die verschraubung machte mich anfangs etwas skeptich. Aber sitzt fest und mein i7 erfreut sich guter temps sowohl beim OC als auch Standart takt


----------



## Amigo (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Referenzkühler Megahalems mit Be-quiet-Lüfter und kostenloser Wärmeleitpaste [Anzeige]*



Pffzzhh! schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich für dieses Angebot.
> ...
> EDIT:
> Bei Caseking sehe ich die Wärmeleitpaste noch nicht.


Frag mich auch wie das mit dem * und der WLP zu verstehen ist!? 
Bei CK ist die Paste nicht zu sehen, sollte mal ersichtlicher werden... was bekommt nun, Paste dazu oder nicht?


----------

